# I wish Uber could implement some sort of Dispatching



## Caplan121 (Jun 15, 2015)

It would be nice to input into the app the area in which I am heading after a fare in order to pick up any specific riders heading that way. Would help keep the dead miles down. Thoughts?


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

Want to get rid of dead miles ... park after you drop off your pax ... wait until you get a ping.


----------



## InTheD (Jun 15, 2015)

Zingy is right. Park is your best friend, Drive will cost you.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

Uber has zero dispatching to speak of. The protocol is to flood a town with cars such that there would always be available cars at any given moment. Those conditions should reward pax in terms of convenience. It doesn't mean it is in anyway efficient. Uber doesn't pay for or maintain the rolling stock, that means, they don't need to worry much about whether or not there are too many cars on the road relative to the cost of keeping them on the road. There are no line ups, no dispatching. Uber's model removes a lot of uncertainty in pax have by offering cars for hire that are idle at that moment. The downside is that Uber drivers are going to get more of a runaround - long hauled as they say. 

In the taxi world, there may be some shit, $5 call not a car is near, but with dispatching, they can, with luck pay your way out and back to get that call. Uber's system makes it tougher to pay your way to the call. I assume, there are also lots of times where empty cars are being sent to places where cars are close to dropping. That isn't efficient either. It is all acceptable because the cars are discreet and unmarked, the pax don't notice and it plays on the idea that pax don't need the quickest car, they just want to watch it come via their phone. Not so good for the driver in an absolute sense.


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

Ziggy said:


> Want to get rid of dead miles ... park after you drop off your pax ... wait until you get a ping.


sometimes though this isnt possible as you are pulled way out to the boonies. you may lose much more not slowly making your way back to a busy area.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

Emp9 said:


> sometimes though this isnt possible as you are pulled way out to the boonies. you may lose much more not slowly making your way back to a busy area.


This would be less of an issue if the rate/mile were reasonable.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Huberis said:


> This would be less of an issue if the rate/mile were reasonable.


It always goes back to that. It doesn't bother me as much that Kalanick is a greedy, self-serving asshole, what really bothers me is the fact that people are lining up to work for peanuts. The drivers could shut Uber down instantly. There's a news story.


----------



## Honkadonk (Jul 20, 2015)

DriverJ said:


> It always goes back to that. It doesn't bother me as much that Kalanick is a greedy, self-serving asshole, what really bothers me is the fact that people are lining up to work for peanuts. The drivers could shut Uber down instantly. There's a news story.


Or just pay us for miles we have to travel to a pax or give us a flat rate for certain travel to pickup. I feel like there must be some pay for traveling to a pax based on numbers i've received for a short ride with a long travel to distance. Nothing great but higher than expected.

Otherwise i think the per minute rate is too low. Sitting in traffic for an hour at 18 cents a minute is a joke.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Honkadonk said:


> Or just pay us for miles we have to travel to a pax or give us a flat rate for certain travel to pickup. I feel like there must be some pay for traveling to a pax based on numbers i've received for a short ride with a long travel to distance. Nothing great but higher than expected.
> 
> Otherwise i think the per minute rate is too low. Sitting in traffic for an hour at 18 cents a minute is a joke.


There's no reason for him to pay the drivers anything. There's no money in that. He's not trying to build a decent, reputable company. That's so 'last century.' I'm sure Travie-boy whacks off at night fantasizing about the day that "the other dude in the car won't be there."


----------



## UberNorthStar (Jul 7, 2015)

If we had a radio dispatch some cities would consider TNCs as taxis.


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

UberNorthStar said:


> If we had a radio dispatch some cities would consider TNCs as taxis.


If they design the app to favor drivers, they will lose the masses who now think it's possible to get a nice ride, from a competent driver, within minutes. It's as if they intentionally designed a house of cards. It's not like they were not advised of these issues all along. They were selling this as "RIDESHARE" to get one over the regulators, but behind the scenes they were designing a system miles away from any form of ride share. Harrumph.


----------

